# UML-Profile: Constraints



## swalbking (17. April 2008)

Hallo zusammen,
ich habe leider keinen Bereich gefunden, in dem UML-Fragen gestellt wurden, deshalb hoffe ich, ich bin hier einigermaßen richtig.

Zu meinem Problem: Ich habe ein selbstgeschriebenes UML-Profil. Darin enthalten sind unter anderem ein Stereotyp für Klassen "classStereo" und ein Stereotyp für Referenzen "refStereo". Ich möchte nun ein Constraint formulieren, der beschreibt, dass eine Klasse vom Typ "classStereo" mindestens zwei Referenzen vom Typ "refStereo" zu anderen Klassen (Stereotyp egal) haben muss. 
Kann mir dabei jemand weiterhelfen? Ich kann zu Constraints bzgl. Referenzen leider nichts finden (mal abgesehen von Collections etc.).

Gruß,
swalbking


----------

